# Minimum headroom around a panel (Canada)



## Costalota (Sep 26, 2019)

Another thread has me wondering about this one: I was asked by a builder to put a sub-panel in the crawl space? / basement ? . Head room is probably 5'11" to bottom of joist. I've seen some references here to the NEC and headroom requirement, but couldn't find anything in the CEC. Then I came across 2-308 5) Working space around electrical equipment "the minimum headroom of working spaces around switchboards or motor control centres where bare live parts are exposed at any time shall be 2.2m. Does that nix the panel in basement?


----------



## Orthalion (Oct 8, 2021)

2-308 would be the appropriate rule. I have done service upgrades and panel changes in basements that definitely did not have the required height. I have never had an inspector say anything, but I think by code it would technically be a defect. 

In a new build I would try to keep the panel in the garage if it's not a full height basement. Or run it by the inspector before you commit to putting it in the basement.


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

One might argue a sub-panel can be de-energized at any time.


----------



## canbug (Dec 31, 2015)

I can walk around down there with my hat on, might even need my trusty 4' ladder.

Tim.


----------

